# nanotech and 40k



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok. When GW originally created 40k they threw in all the elements of sci-fi that people of the time loved. 

Since then science has progressed in ways that people in the 70s and 80s really could not have imagined. Today one of the biggest technologies speculated about in sci fi novels is the power of nanotechnology, particularly in terms of medicine, cybernetics, and fabrication. Something that the original 40k writers could not have seen coming. The result is that nanotechnology is lacking from the setting. 

Here is my question. If 40k was being written today for the first time what role would nanotechnology play in the Imperium?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Digital weapons in 40k are sorta like that. lol


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

digital weapons are just compact versions of devices. 

To clarify- nanotechnology as I am meaning it is the technology of building microscopic machines that can work in concert to manipulate matter on a molecular or even atomic scale. building something (or taking it apart) atom by atom. Sending tiny attack drones to target and destroy cancer cells, ect.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

but even if that existed, wouldn't it of been lost in the Age of Strife? like nearly everything else?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> digital weapons are just compact versions of devices.
> 
> To clarify- nanotechnology as I am meaning it is the technology of building microscopic machines that can work in concert to manipulate matter on a molecular or even atomic scale. building something (or taking it apart) atom by atom. Sending tiny attack drones to target and destroy cancer cells, ect.


Doesn't that defy science on a very basic level? I mean, what would you even build them out of? Steel at an atomic level is just ... atoms, right?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I would imagine, barring the physics defying powers of the C'tan gods, that the Necron necrodermis is probably based on nano-tech. The self-building/self-repair ability for nano-technology has been around since its infancy.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it'd be lost in the age of strife (GW's ''catch all'' excuse for new technologies), but if it wasn't, i reckon it'd be used for medical purposes much like they are today (poisons are alot more efficient in killing than producing millions of mini-bots designed to screw you around).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Nanotechonology would be in the advanced bloodstream of the Marines and in their advanced digestive systems, enabling them to get rid of poisons and digest anything and also the systems that monitor their life signs would most likely be using nano tech as well.

I'd just like to throw in that I think we're developing STC's already
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_printing


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

There was a nice fluff piece in WD where Relicors jumped some IG outpost to steal chaos relics. The officer had his face melted off but then he had new skin grown and grafted on. You could imply the use of nano-tech here without explicitly saying. Also SM metabolisms could imply the same implementation as Malus Darkblade said.

Nano tech could have make a nice difference to Tallarn, only killing humans, and not turning it into a desert.


----------



## Agathodaemon (Feb 10, 2010)

I guess that nanotech is used without much specific comment. 

In one of the Shira Calpurnia novels, the title character is attacked by a swarm of all-consuming insect devices that sounds like a macro-scale grey goo weapon- such a system might very well use nanotech on some level.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> digital weapons are just compact versions of devices.
> 
> To clarify- nanotechnology as I am meaning it is the technology of building microscopic machines that can work in concert to manipulate matter on a molecular or even atomic scale. building something (or taking it apart) atom by atom. Sending tiny attack drones to target and destroy cancer cells, ect.


It is speculated that Necron living metal works partially due to some sort of nano technology. Tyranids also utilise biological nano technology, and always have in the fluff.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

OK. Everyone again missed the question I asked. I did not ask: find examples of nanotech in 40k I asked. "If 40k was being written today for the first time what role would nanotechnology play in the Imperium?"


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> OK. Everyone again missed the question I asked. I did not ask: find examples of nanotech in 40k I asked. "If 40k was being written today for the first time what role would nanotechnology play in the Imperium?"


If 40K was written today for the first time, I'd imagine nanotechnology would play the same role in the Imperium as it currently does.

Or it'd just be used the same way all sci-fi settings use it. Magical cures. Cybernetic implants. Crazy haircuts.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

GabrialSagan said:


> OK. Everyone again missed the question I asked. I did not ask: find examples of nanotech in 40k I asked. "If 40k was being written today for the first time what role would nanotechnology play in the Imperium?"


I think it's because it's the oddest or most weirdly phrased question I've seen yet on these forums.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> OK. Everyone again missed the question I asked. I did not ask: find examples of nanotech in 40k I asked. "If 40k was being written today for the first time what role would nanotechnology play in the Imperium?"


I did say this earlier...


piemaster said:


> Nano tech could have make a nice difference to Tallarn, only killing humans, and not turning it into a desert.


Nanotech prob already exists in the 41st millenium right. We don't hear about it because it didn't exist in the '80s. Right. If 40K was written now there would probably be a bucket load of examples but they wouldn't be very worthwhile writing home about as currently we use nanotech in medicine and in clearing up oil spillages. So copy and paste this into the 'new improved' version of 40K.

You could use nano technology in war but since we don't in our time yet we can't imagine what horrors it would be likened to. I guess you could liken nano weaponry to the tyranid living ammunition whereby it continually burrows into you, killing you. Or eating away at the floor/roof/pressure suits/etc.


----------



## Nurglizer (Feb 8, 2010)

*Nanotech in 40k*

If you like Sci-Fi and nanotech, you have to read "The Diamond Age" by Neal Stephenson. 

The scariest thing about nanotech, in my opinion, would be massive swarms of nearly invisible, self-replicating dust consuming all forms of carbon. It would be an all-consuming, unstoppable cloud unleashed on a world to strip it of all life. When all the carbon was consumed, the clouds would just run out of energy (unless they were photosynthetic, which would be a bad idea) and stop working, leaving a pristine, habitable planet completely devoid of life. 

Unfortunately for 40k fans, this would be such an ultimate weapon, especially if the clouds could discern DNA or some identifying charachteristics of targets, that all other forms of combat would be rendered completely useless-- except against Chaos Daemons of course! Sort of like the ultimate Destroyer Plague-- Nurgle wins!

In terms of 40k, I think that nanotechnology makes the whole use of close combat weapons make a lot more sense. Today, you cant just use a sword against a tank, but with nanovibrating (I made that word up), powered weapons you could cut through anything.


----------



## Agathodaemon (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the weapon described above (the so-called "gray goo scenario") aptly describes the Life Eater Virus weapon used to commit exterminatus. It's worth pointing out that Life Eater, despite its appellation, has virtually no traits that are consistent with an actual virus, but several traits consistent with a nanoweapon that could be thought of as "virus-like" in its virulence, adaptability, and self-replicating functions. 

Limitations to nanotech that can explain its rather subdued use in 40k are difficulties in distributed intelligence and signal processing, power density, and heat exchange. Some of these limitations are pretty fundamental, which is why _Diamond Age_-type devices don't show up in "hard" sci-fi as much as they used to. Not that 40k is within shouting distance of "hard." Some of the limitations in question are discussed here.


----------



## Nurglizer (Feb 8, 2010)

*Good points, but...*

I still like the Grey Goo and Close Combat Weapon ideas. Grey goo is definitely fanciful, but if the nanites are made of carbon, and they get energy from breaking down carbon (though now that seems unlikely because of the huge energy requirements to make complex carbon bonds) it _could _be possible. The CCW gets all the power it needs from the back pack power plant. Nanocontrollers could also make ammunition 'smart' or more devastating. Basically, other than the Grey Goo, which may or may not be possible (but is a cool idea) nanotechnology could just make the weapons or ammunition just a _little _bit better.


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

Who needs nano bombs when you have Exterminatus? I imagine if Nano Technology was being introduced into a REDUX of 40K it would probably be used in the Standard Template Construct Devices. Huge metal tanks flooded with Nanobots who then make your tanks, buildings etc. Or as special Bolter Ammo, or perhaps as alternate way of creating Marines; micro cybernetic rebuilding instead of genetic manipulation.

However, if Nanotech were to exist in this Redux I would imagine it would belong to the Tau, they seem the most suited to that kind of tech.

But I believe Nano Tech exists in 40k already in the form of the Techno Organic Virus that created the Obliterator Cults.


----------

